# used planer



## reikimaster (Sep 29, 2005)

Guys.... used Dewalt 733 planer. $200 and not far from my house. This is a 12-1/2" planer and I believe on this model the knives are sharpenable.... not disposable like the 734. Looks to be in decent shape and lightly used. I don't own a planer and this would be my first. Is this a good unit for a good price? Or should I pass? I wasn't really in the market, but this just struck me as being a pretty low price for this planer. Right or wrong?
Of course I'd give it a little closer inspection, but .... suggestions what to look for?


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi reikimaster

Get your money out of your pocket and get back down to it,,,
that's about 1/2 the going price of a new one..
Look at the paint under and by the blades this will give you a hint how much time it has on it..

If the paint looks new, put your money in his hands and say thank you and be on your way,,,they don't last long at that price....


----------



## angus (Oct 14, 2004)

send me their address et - i'll send a check for item + postage etc and i'll let you now how well it works


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Hope it works out for you. Sounds like a great price, hope it is like BJ says! Let us know how you make out!

Corey


----------



## CManinLa (Aug 22, 2007)

Reviews appear to be favorable. Found this link:

http://www.epinions.com/hmgd-Shop_Tools-All-Dewalt_12_in__Planer__Bench_Top_DW733/display_~reviews

and this one:

http://www.epinions.com/hmgd-Tools-..._2_Portable_Thickness_Planer/display_~reviews


----------



## Rolf Maxa (Feb 8, 2005)

My Son-in-Law has one, and I think it work really well. I end up using it more then her does. The good news is he lives in the same development.


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

rmaxa said:


> My Son-in-Law has one, and I think it work really well. I end up using it more then her does. The good news is he lives in the same development.


Some guys have all the luck! Got to be nice to that SIL... hey kid, can I use the planer today? 

Corey


----------



## vapochilled (May 2, 2007)

I've never used a power planer, do they handle the same as a regular plane?


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi vapochilled

If you are talking about a Stanley type Hand Planer and a Makita type 3-1/4-Inch Hand-Held Planer = NO, many door installers use them because they are quick to remove stock, but most users can mess up the stock real quick with them.  it takes a very fine touch to use them..the right way.

But that's just my 2 cents..


================


vapochilled said:


> I've never used a power planer, do they handle the same as a regular plane?


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Vapochilled, the power hand planes take a delicate hand to use. It is very easy to remove more wood than you want to. The planer in this thread is something different, a machine that will match one side of a board to the other. Most of these machines are able to handle a board 12-1/2" wide. To get truely square wood you must first clean up one side on a joiner. (Sometimes called a jointer) After you have a "true" side you run your wood through a planer and it gives you a top and bottom side that are perfectly even. If you do not use the joiner first you will end up with wood that measures the same thickness but it can look like a roller coaster. Power hand planers are seldom used by home woodworkers. Rough carpenters and door installers would be the likely users.


----------



## vapochilled (May 2, 2007)

you know, I never even checked the link. If it had said jointer I would not have made an ass of myself 
I was of course refering to the electric "block" plane type, but thanks for the clarity anyhooo


----------



## reikimaster (Sep 29, 2005)

Well... it was very clean, inside and out. But.... it appeared to have parts missing and he was unwilling to set it up and run a board through it. As I said this would have been my first planer so I could be mistaken about the parts missing thing.

Ever get that little voice telling you that something just ain't right? I thanked him and passed up the "deal". 

So I've either passed up a good deal on a planer or saved myself a lot of grief. 

*shrug*


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi reikimaster

I think you did the right thing,,,if he didn't want to plug it in and run a board,,WELL, after all you don't want and need a 200 dollar yellow door stop...

That little voice in your ear can sometimes save you big bucks...
and not taking it for a test drive is always a error...most woodworkers would know this and have it setup so you could turn it on and test it out..  what's the big deal if it's used one more board b/4 you put your money in his hand..and a quick show and tell always works best to make a sale...

Keep looking you will find a good one.. 








reikimaster said:


> Well... it was very clean, inside and out. But.... it appeared to have parts missing and he was unwilling to set it up and run a board through it. As I said this would have been my first planer so I could be mistaken about the parts missing thing.
> 
> Ever get that little voice telling you that something just ain't right? I thanked him and passed up the "deal".
> 
> ...


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

I feel so much better after reading what Bj and Mike had to say about electric hand planers. I've had one for about 25 years and only rarely use it for really rough work because soon after getting it I made a mess of two doors, taking too much off and not getting the cut square. All these years I thought that there was something wrong with ME, thanks for boosting my ego.


----------



## Noddy (Aug 31, 2007)

reikimaster said:


> Well... it was very clean, inside and out. But.... it appeared to have parts missing and he was unwilling to set it up and run a board through it. As I said this would have been my first planer so I could be mistaken about the parts missing thing.
> 
> Ever get that little voice telling you that something just ain't right? I thanked him and passed up the "deal".
> 
> ...


My guess is the latter.
If you don't know exactly what is missing (being this is your first planer) and he's not willing to set it up and run a piece of material through it, and on top of that, you didn't have 100% confidence- hence the 'little voice'. Me thinks passing on it might not have been a bad idea.

I like your style.


----------



## ohio (Sep 9, 2007)

I am new to the forum and have a planer.. If I were you I would jump on that deal.. Try it out first...


----------



## ohio (Sep 9, 2007)

Sorry just saw the thread before mine,, Parts missing.... No brainer...


----------



## adjustablebeds (Apr 19, 2012)

reikimaster said:


> Guys.... used Dewalt 733 planer. $200


A very good price, we can't get prices like that here in the UK


----------



## adjustablebeds (Apr 19, 2012)

Then again, with parts possibly missing it's not worth the aggravation. If it was working why not run it up and make a sale. Good call.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

adjustablebeds said:


> A very good price, we can't get prices like that here in the UK



Hi Ellie,

This post was from 2007, so I presume the OP has found a planer since then...?


----------

